# Dead tired during PCT



## cokezero

Is it pretty normal to feel drained all day while your on your pct? I just came off the last 3 weeks of prop and now Im just starting my 2nd week in pct (nolva, clomid, aromisan) and I feel beat down tired. I even drag to the gym, tired all day at work. can this have something to do with my test levels or is my head just jacked up?


----------



## Georgia

Low test levels. Body has to start producing it again...and it's not going to be as high as what you were on. I'm feeling the same man


----------



## cokezero

I laid down on the incline bench and I could have gone straight to sleep right there.


----------



## gymrat827

50mg DHEA
b vit's (complex)
100mg caffinine mid day and afternoon
DAA


I know you guys are not supp guys....but at certain times i feel they can make a big difference.  this being one.  the DAA/DHEA will boost T levels.  B vits + caff will give energy.


----------



## cokezero

Thanks gymrat. I will try anything to wake up.


----------



## Georgia

You ain't kidding man. It's exhausting being on PCT. It'll be over soon I hope because I stay drowsy when I stop and sit down. Like you said...on bench...it's almost nap time


----------



## Lulu66

Asin will make you feel like kaka, maybe lower the dose a bit


----------



## Four1Thr33

I'm dead durring cycle.  It's weird lol. I'm almost sleeping reading this post


----------



## Tilltheend

You need to give your body time to start producing testosterone again.


----------



## DarksideSix

Four1Thr33 said:


> I'm dead durring cycle.  It's weird lol. I'm almost sleeping reading this post



Your E levels could be fucked up.


----------



## coltmc4545

T's crashed. E's crashed. You're gonna be tired for awhile. Just gotta push through it. I hate pwo's but they come in pretty handy in pct to give you a little boost during workouts.


----------



## Four1Thr33

DarksideSix said:


> Your E levels could be fucked up.


I
Thought that at first but am only taking 250 mg a week.  Seems pretty low for estro problems.   In week 6 now...took my adex week 3 and week 4 to help drop water weight


----------



## gymrat827

coltmc4545 said:


> T's crashed. E's crashed. You're gonna be tired for awhile. Just gotta push through it. I hate pwo's but they come in pretty handy in pct to give you a little boost during workouts.




those too....1-2 scoups am/mid day may helpout giving you enough energy for the FULL day.  this feeling should be gone within 1-3wks as T/E levels come back


----------



## DarksideSix

Four1Thr33 said:


> I
> Thought that at first but am only taking 250 mg a week.  Seems pretty low for estro problems.   In week 6 now...took my adex week 3 and week 4 to help drop water weight



Adex is potnent....you're E could be crashed instead of too high.


----------



## Four1Thr33

To be honest I thought that too.   I took it EOD for two weeks at .5 Mg and stopped   Haven't takin in in almost two weeks.  If I did crash it how long it take to come back ? Sorry if I'm jacking


----------



## Beefcake

PCT sucks, I agree.  Running clomid, nolva and creatine pre workout.  Work outs are good, not great, but good.  Tired a lot and I'm getting 8+ hours a day.  Any advice?  2nd week PCT btw.


----------

